# MMA events in Nottingham?



## Newmoos (Nov 19, 2009)

I stumbled across a promotion the other day that does events at the Victoria Baths in Nottingham, and like a muppet i forgot to save the link. Does anyone know who this could be? Or does anyone know another promotion that does fights around the Nottingham / Derby areas?

Cheers.


----------



## donnyboy (Dec 29, 2008)

Clash Of Warriors

Also worth doing a search for "King of the Ring"


----------



## Newmoos (Nov 19, 2009)

Awesome, cheers for that. Now on favorites :thumb


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Dont ever go to derby for an mma event .. just cheap and not worth it at all


----------



## Newmoos (Nov 19, 2009)

Im thinking about splashing out Â£60 for a VIP seating ticket for the next Clash Of Warriors event in March. It's gonna be my first time attending a live event so i thought i might aswell get close to the action. Has anyone else been to an event at the Victoria Baths, and if so is it worth me spending that bit extra?


----------

